
Ask HN: Energy efficient computing chip - k_lander
is it possible to have the cpu equivalent of non-volatile memory?<p>ie. a cpu that does not refresh and consumes no energy in its idle state until some data is available at its inputs?
======
wmf
In theory static CMOS behaves this way but there is still some power
consumption due to leakage. Some microcontrollers have ultra-low-power sleep
modes.

